# Wife upset after I said I did not want her breasts in my mouth



## Rm7651 (Mar 23, 2016)

Okay, I need to explain myself. My wife is expected to give birth in less than a week. It will be our first. I know I am ignorant to everything, and that I hurt my wife's feelings, but I simply caught off guard in the moment. During sex, she asked me to play with her breasts. I noticed that milk shot from them when I squeezed them. Later on, she asked me to put them in my mouth, which I did. She asked me to bite them. At this point, I became uncomfortable, which she noticed. She asked me why I won't bite them and I told her because I was afraid tto because I didn't want the milk to come out in my mouth. I didn't mean to come off as insensitive, but I did. The anticipation of milk possibly coming get out just made me nervous. Now she wont speak to me because she took it as a personal insult about her body, and I get her perspective! 
It sounds bad, but I didn't mean to come across that way though, and I feel like a bad husband. Can someone give me their perspective please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you know how many men would kill to be in your spot....talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth.......well you go back there and say your sorry, wipe her tears with your hand and tell no use crying over spilt milk.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, you screwed up. But it's no use crying over spilled milk.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey I wouldn't have wanted breast milk. I thought it gross they make ice cream from human breastmilk.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

giddiot said:


> Hey I wouldn't have wanted breast milk. I thought it gross they make ice cream from human breastmilk.


Why? Do you drink cow's milk?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

frusdil said:


> Why? Do you drink cow's milk?


Funny how we accept cow's milk but find breast milk repulsive. Milk. It does a body good.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

giddiot said:


> Hey I wouldn't have wanted breast milk. I thought it gross they make *ice cream from human breastmilk*.


Sign.

Me.

Up.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

OMG, best memory ever, wife was about 4 months past delivery. On top, leans back & hits the O. Twin peaks shooting milk everywhere. It had the BEST sweet taste to it. The baby is now 23 years old & I still remember that. She didn't like her breasts handled normally, doesn't now either. When she started producing more than kid could drink & needed relief, she could always count on Frazzled to help her out. Dam, what I wouldn't give for a time machine!

RM7651, you may be sitting on the jackpot, your wife may be one of those that actually gets HD after baby comes.

Enjoy the ride & ditch the squeamish feelings.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Yes, you screwed up. But it's no use crying over spilled milk.


:rofl::rofl:

I see what you did there.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

giddiot said:


> Hey I wouldn't have wanted breast milk. I thought it gross they make ice cream from human breastmilk.


Titti-fruti is my favorite flavor
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm always surprised at how different some men can be. I found what your wife wanted you to do to her so freaking hot and you were grossed out. I should stop being shocked by what I read on TAM. The place were woman complain about their husband not banging them enough.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

You guys are sick.&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Does she swallow when she blows you? 'Nuff said.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Sign.
> 
> Me.
> 
> Up.


I'm female and I think it's gross too! :grin2:


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I think it's your prerogative whether you want to taste her milk her not, this is personal preference.

However, you might have been a little more sensitive and explain that it's difficult for you to see her as your beautiful hot sexual mate who will also be the mother of your child, and you got a little confused for a bit. She'll forgive you.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Does she swallow when she blows you? 'Nuff said.


This... a million times.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Some people are lactose intolerant. I would hate to have to rush to the bathroom in a moment of intimacy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6HIoXoCcOs

is that as good as mothers milk? or is that mother's milk?


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks, I guess. My H LOVES when I squirt him with breast milk. He thinks it's really HOT.

I actually cook with it and put it on my 2 year old's oatmeal. It's better than cow's milk.


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

I am with Frazzled- one of the best memories ever! It was like the turkey button that pops out when it is done cooking. When she is at peak excitement- bam- they pop off and milk gets to squirting!!!! We actually were just talking about that not long ago how much fun that was. I think a lot of women - especially on the first child- get extremely self conscious about their appearance when they have this big belly and they aren't looking quite the way they want. In my case even though the sex was already awesome she wanted it even more the further along she got when pregnant. She actually was that way with all our children. So yes you hurt her feelings a little and heaven knows they already are emotional from all the pregnancy hormones so I would say give it another try and maybe not say what you are thinking? It is very sweet tasting and to know that it actually excites her and makes her feel good about herself it really isn't too bad to "take one for the team" here.

Maybe put some chocolate or strawberry syrup on her nipples????


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Good God I would have LOVED the chance for my wife to do that. As it was there was no breast feeding due to medications. So no stimulating them to encourage production. I asked but she didnt want to get them going. I want to punch you just a little bit OP. (just kidding) (kind of)


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

You didn't do anything wrong. Your wife is just being over sensitive. Probably all the pregnancy hormones. She'll get over it.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Women are so variable. My wife's boobs were pretty much off limits to me the entire time she was breast feeding.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, Ummm, Geeee,

OK Our Youngest son is 18. My wife still lactates (produces Human breast milk) on occasion. She feels much better when the pressure has been naturally lowered by me. I'm Lactose intolerant, have been since long before I met her, Her milk is the only milk I drink, and I do it because it makes her feel good. @Rm7651 She is probably experiencing a whole new set of feelings in her breasts. You are a bit worried about something totally new. You can't harm anything. Better Dive in and get some while you can before the baby gets it all. But Seriously, this is an intimacy that you can safely share with her that will help you bond when you most need to. She is right on this.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a few regrets in my life.. funny as it may sound.. this is one of them.. my husband WANTED to try some milk.. I felt funny about it.. he didn't push it...always a gentleman...but looking back... I wish I was all for it.. we only live once.. we sure had enough pregnancies to give it a taste.. but yeah.. I guess not all couples are on the same page.. at the same time in this one.. 

Not sure what my problem was ... He should have just went for it !

But I can see her side in this, it could be a sensitive thing for some of us..like a rejection of the natural, if you do it any other time... and really it's just milk, heck I regret not trying it myself !


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Meh. Technology to the rescue. After our second was born my wife required a Medella breast pump so our insurance paid for a six month rental. Other than sounding suspiciously like a pressure washer, it worked very well but required a pretty good, ehem, massage of the region to, ehem, improve yield. So I obliged 

If you think the real thing tastes bad try baby formula. Tastes just like paint...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah....I would have taken care of business and as often as asked.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

john117 said:


> Meh. Technology to the rescue. After our second was born my wife required a Medella breast pump so our insurance paid for a six month rental. Other than sounding suspiciously like a pressure washer, it worked very well but required a pretty good, ehem, massage of the region to, ehem, improve yield. So I obliged
> 
> If you think the real thing tastes bad try baby formula. Tastes just like paint...


From what I understand, the common commercial types are also just as healthy as paint.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

One of the most hurtful things you can do to a woman is reject her sexually when she's carrying your child. I'm sure you didn't mean it to come across that way. And you seem remorseful. But I think making her feel desirable and beautiful should probably take priority over abject groveling. Be vocal and appreciative. It's already a lonely and emotional experience being pregnant. Don't compound it by rejecting her when she is feeling at her least attractive. It WILL damage your relationship if you don't do something.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Xenote said:


> Do you know how many men would kill to be in your spot....talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth.......well you go back there and say your sorry, wipe her tears with your hand and tell no use crying over spilt milk.


Feed me momma! I would not have passed myself!

I guess you have some sucking up to do to make up for your slight.>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

conanhub said:


> i guess you have some suckling up to do to make up for your slight.>


fify... ;-)


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Feed me momma! I would not have passed myself!
> 
> I guess you have some sucking up to do to make up for your slight.>


Dude, I'd have been in there w/ Oreos and an empty glass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

On a side note, is it common for women to begin producing milk _prior to_ giving birth?

Also... do couples really continue having sex that close to the due date? OP mentioned that his wife was due in about a week...?

:scratchhead:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

This is almost funny but very happenable.

When my wife was breastfeeding during the first year of our child, I would enjoy her p0rn star like bewbs. They were awesome, though tender for her. So as I would get myself some nip action, there would be some milk and it was not a very good feeling.

So I agree with OP. Maybe just tell her about it up front.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Also... do couples really continue having sex that close to the due date? OP mentioned that his wife was due in about a week...?
> 
> :scratchhead:


Yes. And those who do are easy to spot. They'll be the family, in a few years, where the child keeps poking the Dad in the head saying "See?! How do YOU fking like it?!!"


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> On a side note, is it common for women to begin producing milk _prior to_ giving birth?
> 
> Also... do couples really continue having sex that close to the due date? OP mentioned that his wife was due in about a week...?
> 
> ...


 I wonder this too so this morning I looked it up. Apparently very very common though for my wife it didn't happen until after birth. They also told us during those birthing classes that sex that late is safe and encouraged.

My wife had complications early on, so sex was off-limits. Come to think of it it is still off-limits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's not actual full on milk before the birth and nursing action of the baby, it's a pre milk fluid called colostrum.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

tech-novelist said:


> From what I understand, the common commercial types are also just as healthy as paint.


Uhh yeah. 

:crazy:


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> On a side note, is it common for women to begin producing milk _prior to_ giving birth?
> 
> Also... do couples really continue having sex that close to the due date? OP mentioned that his wife was due in about a week...?
> 
> ...


I seem to remember warnings about not attempting PIV after the water has broken, and as with all warnings you know that means that someone has tried it. :smile2:


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Does she swallow when she blows you? 'Nuff said.


My exact thought. He doesn't even have to swallow.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Livvie said:


> It's not actual full on milk before the birth and nursing action of the baby, it's a pre milk fluid called colostrum.


She should collect it with a syringe and freeze it. Feed it to baby later when she's pumping. Tons of good antibodies in that.

Check this out. Sweetened colostrum cakes. Yum:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colostrum#/media/File:Colostrum_cakes.JPG


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

PSA - The following post is intended to stir the pot.

There seems to be overall sympathy for the wife in this situation. Husband has been counseled that he should not only apologize for his insensitive response but should also let her know how beautiful her body is. 

Should it be assumed that when one partner surprises the other with spurting bodily fluids it should always be accepted? >

~ Passio


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Rm7651 said:


> Okay, I need to explain myself. My wife is expected to give birth in less than a week. It will be our first. I know I am ignorant to everything, and that I hurt my wife's feelings, but I simply caught off guard in the moment. During sex, she asked me to play with her breasts. I noticed that milk shot from them when I squeezed them. Later on, she asked me to put them in my mouth, which I did. She asked me to bite them. At this point, I became uncomfortable, which she noticed. She asked me why I won't bite them and I told her because I was afraid tto because I didn't want the milk to come out in my mouth. I didn't mean to come off as insensitive, but I did. The anticipation of milk possibly coming get out just made me nervous. Now she wont speak to me because she took it as a personal insult about her body, and I get her perspective!
> It sounds bad, but I didn't mean to come across that way though, and I feel like a bad husband. Can someone give me their perspective please?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would have weirded me out too.


----------



## reboot (Oct 9, 2012)

Try it as a chaser after a couple of shots of vodka.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I think she is just extra sensitive because of pregnancy hormones. Just let her be and don't get angry at her and she will soon come back to normal again.


----------



## reboot (Oct 9, 2012)

All joking aside, sex was never better when my wife was carrying our first child (in terms of her initiating at least), but life quickly became hell after that due to hormone imbalance and post-partum depression. Her hell became my hell and I thought it was my fault. Avoid that and be sensitive and act quickly if you suspect she has it.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Idyit said:


> Should it be assumed that when one partner surprises the other with spurting bodily fluids it should always be accepted? >
> 
> ~ Passio


when said body fluid is the direct result of him squirting HIS body fluid several months back resulting in much uncomfortableness for her - yes.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't make enough to breastfeed without supplement but I tasted my own out of curiosity. It seemed "thinner" than cow milk and sweeter a little. Out of all "bodily fluids" I would rank this as the best. Don't know why it would gross anyone out. It's not like she surprised him with urine during oral.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

stephscarlett said:


> when said body fluid is the direct result of him squirting HIS body fluid several months back resulting in much uncomfortableness for her - yes.


I dunno. That seems kinda 'forcey' to me.

~ Passio


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It's FOOD. It's meant to be eaten!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I didn't make enough to breastfeed without supplement but I tasted my own out of curiosity. It seemed "thinner" than cow milk and sweeter a little. Out of all "bodily fluids" I would rank this as the best. Don't know why it would gross anyone out. It's not like she surprised him with urine during oral.


Blush!

I don't know why I find this so damn erotic! If Mrs. Conan isn't ready when I get home it's a shower for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I didn't make enough to breastfeed without supplement but I tasted my own out of curiosity.


That's hot.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't reach them myself guys. I expressed a little into my palm. Nothing erotic. I just wondered what was going into my baby.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I mentioned this thread to Mrs. Gus yesterday morning.

Hilarity ensued.

I also told her that, if we'd ever had kids, each of them would've likely had to fight w/ ol' Dad for their turn.

I was only _partially_ joking.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's a great source of vitamin D!!!!!


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Xenote said:


> Do you know how many men would kill to be in your spot....talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth.......well you go back there and say your sorry, wipe her tears with your hand and tell no use crying over spilt milk.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

You didn't want your lactating wife's breast in your mouth so you stuck your foot in it instead ? Big mistake on both counts!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Given this misfortunate scenario, I'd say that you have some rather serious "sucking-up" to do!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Religious reasons forbid my consuming breast milk except for when I was a baby.

So it's a non issue in my house.
Does not matter if she wants me to consume it or I want to. The big guy above said no. That's a no with which I will not negotiate.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

im_tam said:


> Religious reasons forbid my consuming breast milk except for when I was a baby


Is there a citation for that?


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

I suggest that you apologise. This was perhaps an unexpected event, but your response was not right. You could have tried to please her - is that not what all couples owe one another?

As to being gross, well that is another thing. Little about our bodies is unnatural. As a child you had mothers milk. 

I am not sure how I would have felt about it, but I would certainly have tried to play out her desires. You may have even enjoyed it. My wife would leak during intimacy, and I must say it was actually rather exciting! I am sorry I did not take a greater chance then and do what you were offered. I regret it now.

Don't have regrets later in life. Do what she wants and you should have no regrets later in life!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> Well, Ummm, Geeee,
> 
> OK Our Youngest son is 18. My wife still lactates (produces Human breast milk) on occasion. She feels much better when the pressure has been naturally lowered by me.


I'm glad to hear Mr.s Gray isn't the only one. We play with them enough that they never really dried up in between each kid. 



GusPolinski said:


> On a side note, is it common for women to begin producing milk _prior to_ giving birth?


Yep. It's called colostrum. It's thicker and darker. There is nowhere near the volume until milk comes in around 36 hours after labor. 

My wife tended to start around 8 1/2 months.



GusPolinski said:


> Also... do couples really continue having sex that close to the due date? OP mentioned that his wife was due in about a week...?
> 
> :scratchhead:


My wife was one that went crazy horny during pregnancy. The closest was less than 12 hours prior to birth.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> I mentioned this thread to Mrs. Gus yesterday morning.
> 
> Hilarity ensued.
> 
> ...


Well if things work out for you... one of the perks of breastfeeding is that often the un-nursed breast will leak. If that happens, you can offer your services to help.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> Well if things work out for you... one of the perks of breastfeeding is that often the un-nursed breast will leak. If that happens, you can offer your services to help.


Nah, we've closed that chapter.

It's a nice thought, though.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

anonmd said:


> Is there a citation for that?


Yep in Islam it is forbidden.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

im_tam said:


> Yep in Islam it is forbidden.



Glad I'm not Islam!!

I like.....love breast Actually I'm a breast AND thigh man.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Hey, only breast milk is prohibited. Not the breasts.
Lol.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

im_tam said:


> Yep in Islam it is forbidden.


Ah, Islam. I did a slight amount of googling and found this


> Your question: Can a husband suck & drink milk of his wife after her pregnancy ?"
> 
> There is no harm if the husband (accidentally) drinks the milk of his wife after her pregnancy. Although, in Islam, if one drinks the milk of a woman, that woman becomes illegal for him to marry. But the scholars of Islam are unanimous in their opinion, that this condition only applies if one drinks the milk of a woman like his mother, or another woman, in his infancy and childhood and not when he is an adult.
> 
> ...


 on islamhelpline.net

Of course just because it is on the internet does not mean it is true. NOT interested in starting an argument here, I was just curious 

Walk in peace...


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Thanks brother.

I will check up again but in my case it's too late. No plans of any more children.


----------

